# Hornets re-sign Sean Marks



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Not bad, I think I'd rather Marks over both Ely and Bowen.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/hornets_resign_free_agent_sea_2009_08_27.html


----------

